# AMP install



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

Hi any one know how to install an amp in a 96 sentra


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

What kind of amp are you looking at? Mono sub amp? 2-channel? 2-channel bridged? 3-channel? 4-channel? 5-channel?

Hooking up an amp is really really simple, but it helps to know what you're starting out with, so I can be more specific. I'm assuming you have gotten the appropriate wiring kit or bulk cabling to hook up the amp properly. Basically...

Hook the positive on the amp to the battery using one of the larger cables (I generally use 4-gauge for most amps), and an appropriate fuse NO MORE THAN 18" FROM THE BATTERY!

Hook the ground to the bare metal chassis of the car using another thick wire, the same gauge or larger than the positive cable. I usually use a seatbelt bolt and a large O-connector.

The one marked REM or Remote goes to the back of your headunit to the Amp Remote Turn-on lead, generally blue with a white stripe.

The RCA cables go from the appropriate channel on the back of the HU to the amp.

Hook up the speakers as you'd like, and you're ready to rock.

Of course, this is ultra-basic - I'd do a lot better if I knew what amp and setup you're working with,


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

i have a 2 channel mosfet amp 800 watts. Am just using this for 2 10'' sub. How would i get the wires though the fire wall?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Depending on your car you might have to drill a hole for the power wire. On many they have holes already in there that you just have to find and use, on mine there were 2 with rubber grommets already in them that I just had to use, but on my last car I had to locate a spot and drill a hole for the power cable.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

There will be a rubber grommmet in the driver's side fenderwell that you can run your power wire through. Might take some cutting on the grommet.

What brand of amp? Me thinks that's 800w peak and about 400w RMS. Do you know if your amp is 2-ohm stable (should be, but you never know)?


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

it a cuspid AM-4505 2- ohm stable


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay, I'm going to warn you that I've _not_ heard good things about Cuspid. If I were you, I'd sell the amp to a friend and buy something with a little more quality and repuation for clean power. Whether you get something else or not is up to you, but personally, I wouldn't be happy with a low-end amp like that  .


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

what amp you think I should get to push two 10'' kickers Comp.? and a 800watt amp good for the 2 subs?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

what are the specs on the subs?

(ohm ratings, rms power handling)


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

4 ohm ratings, 250 rms


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I would get a [email protected] amp and wire the subs in parallel personally. I'm at work right now so I can't go looking around on ebay and other sites, but I'm sure you could find several.

Another possibility is the Avionixx AXT 800.4, it puts out [email protected] It might be a bit too powerful for those subs, but as long as you don't have the gains maxed out you should be fine. http://www.edesignaudio.com/ep/amps.htm


----------

